
Help Me Get to Ag 1.0 - bpierre
http://geoff.greer.fm/2014/10/13/help-me-get-to-ag-10/
======
davidgerard
ag is the finest tree-searching tool ever when what you're searching isn't a
git repo. Everyone should use it. I've found it particularly useful for non-
git code trees and log directories.

